
I’m 22 years old and what is this. - nicksergeant
https://medium.com/p/d73c2573c254
======
krapp
>How can we assure users of the web that their data and identities are safe
online?

Don't collect data related to their identities, or collect as little as
possible. Don't require a social media login, or even an email address for
signup. Avoid Google analytics and Facebook likes and anything which enables
tracking user identities. In other words, treat your users like black boxes.
You don't know them, you don't want to know them. You can't steal what you
can't access, after all.

>How can we get social content back into the hands of its creators?

Don't use social features, or else allow users to backup and delete anything
they've added to the site at will.

>How do we include everyone?

Allow anonymous accounts or don't require logins at all. Code as regressively
as possible, and have relevant content accessible without javascript.

In a way, though, the 'open web' is still there. You can choose not to use
social media, and you can choose not to read primarily corporate-owned sites.
It's probably even easier to put up a personal site now than it was in the
ancient days of Geocities. Even usenet and I think Fidonet are still around in
some form or another. People just choose to ignore all but the low-hanging
fruit perhaps, both in terms of consumption and designing their services.

------
tylrfishr
Thanks! Does HN have any ideas about how to open the web in a modern way?

~~~
webguyian
Have you looked into the indie web movement?

[http://indiewebcamp.com/](http://indiewebcamp.com/)

